# riccioluta



## zipp404

Estoy leyendo una novela de Natalia Ginzburg en la cual una protagonista se refiere a una amiga suya con el apelativo "*la riccioluta*". No logro a encontrar un equivalente en español y quisiera saber cómo la traducirían Ustedes. 

He aquí uno de los contextos en la cual figura el término:

*La riccioluta* è infelice in questa città. [Ginzburg, _Caro Michele_]

La _________ es infeliz / no se siente feliz en esta ciudad.

Sé que un *ricciolo* es un rizo del cabello [o como dicen aquí en Nueva York, en 'Newyorican', un 'colocho'] pero no sé cómo construir el apelativo.

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en otras partes del mundo hispanoparlante.

¡Gracias!


----------



## gatogab

*riccioluta* = crespa, de cabellos crespos.
*Crespa*


----------



## ursu-lab

Il riccio può essere crespo, mentre il ricciolo è più morbido e di solito più lungo. In generale, la traduzione di ricciolo è "tirabuzón". 
Riccioluto/a è un aggettivo e non è molto usato come sostantivo. 
In google ho trovato anche "tirabuzona" come aggettivo, è un po' forzato ma sembra simpatico.
La riccioluta più famosa della storia dello spettacolo è sicuramente Shirley Temple, chiamata anche "riccioli d'oro" in italiano e "tirabuzones de oro" in spagnolo.

http://blog.lib.umn.edu/looby004/architecture/ShirleyTemple.jpg


----------



## zipp404

Gracias gatogab y ursu-lab. Entonces quiere decir que se puede decir, por ejemplo:

Mira chico, esa *crespa* que ves ahí en la esquina es la novia de mi tío Julio. Es de raza mixta. Se llama Shanté Jones. El papá es de aquí de Harlem y la mamá es puertorriqueña. No está mal *la crespa* esa. 

¿Es correcto usarlo así como sustantivo?


----------



## gatogab

Es común usar, por ejemplo, _'esa rubia crespa' _o _'mira que linda es esa morena crespa que va pasando'_


----------



## zipp404

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## MOMO2

¿Conoceis el origen de la palabra tirabuzones?
Viene, sin lugar a dudas, del francés. En aquel idioma "tire bouchon" significa "sacacorchos". Como éstos.


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> ¿Conoceis el origen de la palabra tirabuzones?
> Viene, sin lugar a dudas, del francés. En aquel idioma "tire bouchon" significa "sacacorchos". Como éstos.


*¿así?*


----------



## 0scar

Se dice_ la enrulada_, en "español" es _la rizada_. Viene de _rulo_ o _rizo_. También _ensortijada_,  de _sortija_ (anillo).
Lo negros son negro _mota_. No tienen rulos, sino _motas_.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo de "crespa" no me suena absolutamente de nada. Es más, el pelo crespo es un pelo tipo "recién levantado después de haber dormido con el pelo empapado". Una persona con el pelo liso (Que no "lacio") puede tener el pelo crespo, yo mismo, si pudiera dejármelo sin cortar, lo tendría crespo.


A mi lo que más se me aproximaría es "ensortijado", que se refiere al pelo con muchos tirabuzones, precisamente, pero no sé si vale para todos los largos y todos los grosores de tirabuzón.


----------



## 0scar

*crespo*, pa.(Del lat. crispus).1. adj. Dicho del cabello: Ensortijado o rizado de forma natural. (RAE)

Lo contrario es el pelo* lacio*.
Algo intermedio entre crespo y lacio es el cabello *ondulado*.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Neuromante said:


> Lo de "crespa" no me suena absolutamente de nada. Es más, el pelo crespo es un pelo tipo "recién levantado después de haber dormido con el pelo empapado". Una persona con el pelo liso (Que no "lacio") puede tener el pelo crespo, yo mismo, si pudiera dejármelo sin cortar, lo tendría crespo.
> 
> 
> A mi lo que más se me aproximaría es "ensortijado", que se refiere al pelo con muchos tirabuzones, precisamente, pero no sé si vale para todos los largos y todos los grosores de tirabuzón.


En cambio tirabuzón, referido al cabello, si bien se entendería, sería desusado en estas regiones, sonaría a uso jocoso, realmente. Acá, como explica Oscar, son rizos (Shirley Temple era para nosotros "ricitos de oro"). El uso de crespo es solo como adjetivo: pelo crespo, pero claro que se puede sustantivar.


----------



## Neuromante

Adolfo, que yo he propuesto "Ensortijado" lo de "tirabuzón" no es cosa mía sino de los otros (Aunque sí te digo que por aquí no es lo mismo un rizo y un tirabuzón)


----------



## viaipi

Hola,
tambien la de los buclecitos .


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

viaipi said:


> Hola,
> tambien la de los buclecitos .


Cierto, me olvidaba de los bucles.


----------



## honeyheart

El problema es encontrar un sustantivo para la traducción.  Yo diría, simplemente, "la de rizos" o "la de cabello rizado".


----------



## MOMO2

honeyheart said:


> El problema es encontrar un sustantivo para la traducción. Yo diría, simplemente, "la de rizos" o "la de cabello rizado".


 
O "la ricitos". Cuando era pequeña me llamaban así. (Porque tenía el pelo rizado, claro.)


----------



## honeyheart

Sí, también se usa. 


Creo que quizá sería útil saber si a esta mujer la llaman así ("la riccioluta") sólo para identificarla por esa característica, o en tono de cariño, de sarcasmo, o de burla.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Si tiene rulos, por acá  la hubieran llamado la Rula. Sin más vueltas.


----------

